

Anti-corruption party Aam Admi storms India [video] - giis
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-25147922

======
machbio
This has happened across so many countries - its high time the politicians of
age old political parties do understand that they need to change or they are
gonna bulldozed by the new generation parties like Aam Admi Party..

~~~
hobs
Which will then (in time) become the corrupt parties they so despise. This is
nothing new.

------
JamesArgo
I wish they had a branch here.

~~~
yeureka
Another one in Portugal please!

Political corruption is probably the major cause of my home country's
problems.

------
sherjilozair
For non-Hindi folks, "Aam Aadmi" means "Common Man".

